# Solenoid Recommendations?



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

I am having a hard time looking for a solenoid, if anyone could recommend one or send me a link where to buy one that be great.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Please take a look at my pressurized CO2 article for more information regarding solenoids.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Please take a look at my pressurized CO2 article for more information regarding solenoids.


yeah i like those brands. i use to buy cheap parker solenoids (the one you recommended) off ebay but the guy doesn't sell them no more. i'm basically looking for stores or dealers on ebay/online that sell good solenoids that will work


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can't go wrong with the Burkert 6011 then.

I will try to dig up my source for them. I am pretty sure you can order direct...


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah im looking for one too after getting screwed over with a bad one by bambi. Let me know anthony.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry this may be off the topic a bit. If you are shopping for a complete system...you may want to consider this Aquaticlife regulator with solenoid. http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product_info&cPath=72_73&products_id=460

I have been using it for about 6 months and totally happy with it. Its very well built, solid and the price is reasonable (It $129.99 when you add it to the shopping cart). Well...this is the only CO2 regulator I ever owned so take it with a grain of salt.  CO2 regulator and solenoid is something I don't mind paying a bit more because a faulty one can be deadly.


----------

